# First Demonstration of Inkjet-Printed Graphene Electronics



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

First Demonstration of Inkjet-Printed Graphene Electronics.



> *The 'wonder material' of modern science now promises all-printed, flexible and transparent graphene devices on more or less any surface.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

